# Gecko at risk over claims it can cure AIDS



## News Bot (Nov 16, 2011)

CLAIMS that a nocturnal Asian lizard can be used to help treat the HIV virus have led to a sharp boom in smuggling of the reptile, putting it at risk, a conservation group has said.











*Published On:* 16-Nov-11 05:43 PM
*Source:* AP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Australis (Nov 16, 2011)

Ah... belief in something even though no evidence exists... such a harmless pursuit


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 16, 2011)

I hope the dumb zealots get a good dose of worms from eating the internal organs. Gee, there is no end to stupidity in this world.


----------



## Rhomany (Nov 16, 2011)

I wish people weren't so stupid.


----------



## frostblue (Nov 16, 2011)

stupidity and HIV, now there is a surprise...


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 21, 2011)

Australis said:


> Ah... belief in something even though no evidence exists... such a harmless pursuit


What's The Harm?


----------



## Smithers (Nov 21, 2011)

It could work in our favour if done correctly,....Bazinga!!! **Canetoad** cures (insert ailment here) ......


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 21, 2011)

Smithers said:


> It could work in our favour if done correctly,....Bazinga!!! **Canetoad** cures (insert ailment here) ......


Come off it - people won't fall for that.
Anyhow, I can't dally here, a very rich uncle that I didn't know existed has just....


----------



## Smithers (Nov 21, 2011)

We must be related I got the same email,.....just entering bank details now. how lucky are we


----------



## longqi (Nov 21, 2011)

Big Tokay are basically a type of gecko
For many years they have been used in traditional medicine as a cancer cure throughout Asia
Anyone who has had sate in Asia has probably eaten lizard of some kind
Hasnt really led to any great diminishing in them because so many are being bred
Anyone who has visited Indo will have seen or heard them in even the best hotels because of their very distinctive sound [lot easier to hear than to see]

Large ones sell for an absolute fortune by even western standards
There is a huge market in false advertising these guys throughout the internet
Lots of buyers getting ripped off


----------



## DanN (Nov 21, 2011)

Smithers said:


> It could work in our favour if done correctly,....Bazinga!!! **Canetoad** cures (insert ailment here) ......



That is a fantastic idea! A little propaganda and cane toads could very well be used in traditional Chinese medicine. If we were allowed to export them our attitudes towards cane toads could seriously change - instead of Conservation through Sustainable Use we could see Control through Sustainable Use - truly a great idea!

Longqi, Tokays are not basically gecko's they are geckos - they are actually the first gecko, described by Linneaus himself, their Latin name is Gekko gecko


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 21, 2011)

longqi said:


> Hasnt really led to any great diminishing in them because so many are being bred..


I was under the impression that they are very common, but the same was said for the Passenger Pigeon . 8 and 1/2 tons over four years represent a lot of dead geckos and that was just what was legally imported to Yankee land. At least it isn't accused of aiding sexual stamina and/or frequency (or adding 2 inches)! Then it would be in real trouble.


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Nov 21, 2011)

They should say cane toads cure AIDS, they'll be smuggled out of Aus in 3 months flat... Problem solved!


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Nov 21, 2011)

oops someone beat me to that suggestion...


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 21, 2011)

AndrewHenderson said:


> They should say cane toads cure AIDS, they'll be smuggled out of Aus in 3 months flat... Problem solved!





and tell them that it's also a potent aphrodisiac! The Chinese will kill themselves over it.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 21, 2011)

DanN said:


> That is a fantastic idea! A little propaganda and cane toads could very well be used


Every few year an industry appears that will cure the cane toad. The Chinese medicine idea has been tried before.
Cane toads for dinner? - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
Erowid Psychoactive Vaults : Chan Su
Unfortunately killing off the adults is nowhere near enough, otherwise Bruce and Dazzas ute with the fat tires would have wiped them out years ago


DanN said:


> If we were allowed to export them...


They can be exported, but for some reason other countries are reluctant to import them


----------



## DanN (Nov 21, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Every few year an industry appears that will cure the cane toad. The Chinese medicine idea has been tried before.
> Cane toads for dinner? - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> Erowid Psychoactive Vaults : Chan Su
> Unfortunately killing off the adults is nowhere near enough, otherwise Bruce and Dazzas ute with the fat tires would have wiped them out years ago



Thanks for that info Fuscus. I think it would be a great idea if only we could get the market..


----------



## Poggle (Nov 21, 2011)

I have already found the greatest cure for the terrible cane toad


----------

